# Diablo Neuling sucht Gästepass...



## ayures (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich bis vor kurzem ehrlich gesagt garnicht mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, aber Bild und Videomaterial haben es mir dann doch extrem angetan. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand nen Gästepass zukommen lassen kann, damit ich es mal ausprobieren kann.

Mfg ayures


----------

